

Jeff Garzik Announces Partnership to Launch Bitcoin Satellites into Space - gkop
http://www.coindesk.com/jeff-garzik-announces-partnership-launch-bitcoin-satellites-space/

======
gkop
The article doesn't mention it, but I'm going to go ahead and propose orbital
mining as a way to make solar power satellites [0] practical.

[0] [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Space-
based_solar_power](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Space-based_solar_power)

